# VL-NL: omgang met taal



## ThomasK

Vorige 'draad' leidde tot een uitwisseling rond zorg om taal. 

Ik meende dat onze interesse voor taal is ingegeven door de bezorgdhied om fouten, mede veroorzaakt door de afstand die er gewoonlijk is tussen dialect en standaardtaal, en/of verkavelingsvlaams en standaardtaal. Wij lijken gewoonlijk deviant te spreken, dat geeft vaak een soort schuldgevoel, of gevoel van minderwaardigheid... 

Iemand zei: "Vlamingen spreken m.i. veel beter en zorgvuldiger Nederlands. Ik vind het Vlaams Nederlands leuker om naar te luisteren, en dat bedoel ik zeker niet kleinerend. Wij Nederlanders gebruiken onze taal veel minder zorgvuldig dan jullie."

Maar waarin merk je dat gebrek aan zorgvuldigheid dan? Mij lijkt vaak dat jullie het... beter denken te weten - of is dat net het gevaar? Jullie taal is mijns inziens ook bijna permanent in evolutie... Ik hoor veel meer nieuwe fenomenen bij jullie, waardoor wij jullie nauwelijks nog kunnen volgen - vaak ook door het helse tempo in bepaalde programma's.


----------



## HKK

Ik heb bij dit soort discussies altijd een beetje een wee gevoel: volgens mij leiden ze niet tot meer inzicht omdat ze gebaseerd zijn op vage begrippen, veralgemeningen, enzovoort. Ik wil jullie niet tegenhouden om te proberen, maar ik ben bang dat we niet verlicht zullen worden. 

Eén wetenschappelijk bezwaar dat ik al op tafel wil gooien is een bias: de Nederlanders die we in Vlaanderen aan het woord horen zijn bekende figuren die iets te vertellen hebben. Vandaar is de kans veel groter dat zij een verzorgd taalgebruik hebben dan de kans dat een gemiddelde Nederlander keurig spreekt. Hetzelfde is te zeggen over Vlamingen die in Nederland gehoord worden: ook zij scoren bijna zeker hoger dan de gemiddelde Vlaming in educatie en aandacht voor taalgebruik. Zo kunnen we van beide kanten verwachten dat ze het gras groener zien aan de andere kant van de grens, wat hier ook het geval is tot nu toe. Dat bewijst op zich nog niets, maar het is maar een van de barrières om tot een logische discussie te komen.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik begrijp je best, maar als we nu even met hypotheses zouden werken en argumenten (ook al blijven we vreselijk beperkt) : 

1. Zijn jullie vernieuwender ? 
2. Wat is het verband tussen taal en status ? 
3. Zijn jullie je beter bewust van de norm ? 
4. Is er veel afstand tussen dialect en standaardtaal?


----------



## Deeltjesversneller

Misschien wordt het gevoel ook wel deels veroorzaakt door het feit dat Vlamingen vaak taalspelletjes op tv winnen van de Nederlanders? Dat is in zekere zin wel het vooroordeel.

Over zorgvuldigheid: worden er in België ook zo veel stomme fouten(zoals hun hebben, beter als, etc.) als in Nederland?


----------



## Frank06

Deeltjesversneller said:


> Over zorgvuldigheid: worden er in België ook zo veel stomme fouten(zoals hun hebben, beter als, etc.) als in Nederland?


Het eerste verschil met het AN (hun hebben) heb ik nog niet in Vlaanderen gehoord. (Zun emme/zun ebbe of z'emme/z'ebbe is dan weer heel gebruikelijk in mijn regio). 

Het eerste verschil (beter als) is vrij frequent, hoewel het blijkbaar steeds minder als een fout wordt beschouwd (maar wel wordt afgeraden in schrijftaal). Maar "beter dan/als", daar ga ik mijn slaap niet voor laten .

Het derde probleem, namelijk een verschil met het AN bestempelen als "een stomme fout", is helaas ook in Vlaanderen heel gebruikelijk. 


Frank


----------



## ThomasK

Mijn gevoel is: 
1. Nederlanders gebruiken vaker nieuwe woorden, nieuwe structuren. Taal lijkt mij veel meer in beweging - tot mijn spijt, soms, omdat het snelle tempo het soms ook al moeilijker maakt. 
2. Bij ons lijkt te 'mooi' Nederlands de afstand te vergroten; dialect lijkt dichter bij het leven te staan (heel wat liedjes in het dialect nu). En verkavelingsvlaams is een poging om beide met elkaar te verzoenen. Maar ik verneem graag iets meer over het zgn. 'bekakte' Nederlands: hoe werkt dat (sociologisch)?
4. Afstand tussen dialect/ omgangstaal en standaardtaal lijkt mij minder groot in Nederland. Bij ons word je bijna schizofreen - of tweetalig. 
3. Ik denk dat jullie er gewoonlijk van uitgaan dat jullie de norm respecteren, wij eerder het tegendeel.


----------



## Frank06

ThomasK said:


> Mijn gevoel is:
> 1. Nederlanders gebruiken vaker nieuwe woorden, nieuwe structuren. Taal lijkt mij veel meer in beweging - tot mijn spijt, soms, omdat het snelle tempo het soms ook al moeilijker maakt.


Op basis waarvan beweert u dit?


> 2. Bij ons lijkt te 'mooi' Nederlands de afstand te vergroten; dialect lijkt dichter bij het leven te staan (heel wat liedjes in het dialect nu). En verkavelingsvlaams is een poging om beide met elkaar te verzoenen.


Verkavelingsvlaams? Een term tjokvol dedain die de verlichte taaldespoot Van Istendael uit zijn ongetwijfeld enorm verheven kroontjespen heeft gezogen lijkt me nu niet echt een goede term om in zulk een discussie op te werpen.


> 4. Afstand tussen dialect/ omgangstaal en standaardtaal lijkt mij minder groot in Nederland. Bij ons word je bijna schizofreen - of tweetalig.


Is diglossie het woord dat u zoekt?

Het zou niet slecht zijn moesten we de gevoelens en emoties even laten voor wat ze zijn en op een meer rationele manier de zaken benaderen. Een taalkundig onderwerp kan men best op een taalkundige manier benaderen. De rest - althans voor zover het gelardeerd is met emotionele termen - is toogpraat.


----------



## ThomasK

Om onderaan te beginnen: geen principieel bezwaar, maar hoe wil je dat doen in dit geval? Een onderzoeker tv-programma's laten doorlichten? Tja, er kan een en ander uit blijken, en het is best rationeel, maar het blijft selectief. Nee, hoor, ik vrees dat dat niet lukt - en daarom zoek ik naar wegen om een uitwisseling te laten ontstaan, die misschien begint met toogpraat (dat is ook alweer zo'n term...), maar dieper gaat. Het komt erop aan om snel voorbeelden te bespreken, denk ik, maar ik kan er niet spontaan danig veel geven... 

1. Op basis van eigen observaties bij het luisteren naar radio en tv. Concreet: nieuwe uitdrukkingen, eventueel nieuwe structuren. 
2. Of nu VkV of iets anders: ik vind het een (wat denigrerende) beschrijving van de realiteit, maar de kern is dat het een tussentaal is, en dat de oorzaak ervan mij daarin lijkt te liggen dat Vlamingen vinden dat standaardtaal te snel afstand creëert. 
Tja, een hypothese, maar... 
3. Je kan het diglossie noemen, inderdaad, maar de kern van de zaak ligt voor mij in de afstand tussen beide. In Nederland lijkt mij dat minder het geval, of het wordt minder zo gepercipieerd.

Ad 2: ene Jan Stroop verklaart in een interview over zijn boek 'Hun hebben de taal verkwanseld' : "Hier in het noorden kletsen de _anchors_ gezellig de uitzending vol in een taaltje dat je alleen verwacht bij tante Annie aan de keukentafel. *Poldernederlands* heeft dat officieel: een slordige versie van het ABN, gekenmerkt door luie tweeklanken. (...) En dan zijn er steeds meer grammaticale experimenten als "hun hebben", wat volgens specialisten ook nog eens een slimme vooruitgang is omdat "hun" alleen op mensen kan slaan. " Er is dus iets soortgelijks aan de gang in het Noorden (als bij ons met VkV), maar ik had het niet door...


----------



## Frank06

HKK said:
			
		

> Ik heb bij dit soort discussies altijd een beetje een wee gevoel: volgens mij leiden ze niet tot meer inzicht omdat ze gebaseerd zijn op vage begrippen, veralgemeningen, enzovoort. Ik wil jullie niet tegenhouden om te proberen, maar ik ben bang dat we niet verlicht zullen worden.


Hiermee ga ik meer dan 100% akkoord. Wanneer een discussie als deze gevoerd wordt op basis van "Ik denk dat", "Ik heb het gevoel dat", dan heb ík het gevoel dat we ons klaarmaken voor een spelletje surplacen.



ThomasK said:


> 1. Op basis van eigen observaties bij het luisteren naar radio en tv. Concreet: nieuwe uitdrukkingen, eventueel nieuwe structuren.


Dit doet me denken aan groeiende haren: bij je partner merk je amper dat zijn/haar haren groeien, hoewel ze dat wel doen. Iemand die je partner weken niet gezien heeft daarentegen kan al wel eens een opmerking maken over de lengte van de haren.



> Ad 2: ene Jan Stroop verklaart in een interview over zijn boek 'Hun hebben de taal verkwanseld' : "Hier in het noorden kletsen de _anchors_ gezellig de uitzending vol in een taaltje dat je alleen verwacht bij tante Annie aan de keukentafel. *Poldernederlands* heeft dat officieel: een slordige versie van het ABN, gekenmerkt door luie tweeklanken. (...) En dan zijn er steeds meer grammaticale experimenten als "hun hebben", wat volgens specialisten ook nog eens een slimme vooruitgang is omdat "hun" alleen op mensen kan slaan. " Er is dus iets soortgelijks aan de gang in het Noorden (als bij ons met VkV), maar ik had het niet door...


Is dat dezelfde Jan Stroop die in de inleiding van bovenvermeld boek schrijft: 


> Alles wat een geboren-spreker van het Nederlands kan zeggen, komt voort uit de grammaticale mogelijkheden van de taal en is dus in orde, of we dat nu prettig vinden of niet.


En:


> Zoals elke taalgebruiker vind ik het Nederlands waarmee ik opgegroeid ben het best en het aangenaamst.



Maar ja, de man moet populariserende boekjes verkopen en dan gebruik je in een interview beter woorden als "lui" en "slordig". Stel je voor, iemand die genuanceerde uitspraken doet in de media... daar gaan we toch geen boek van kopen, wel? 
Anderzijds, als we dan de boeken van Stroop zouden gekocht hebben op basis van polariserende uitspraken als "luie uitspraak", "slordige versie", dan zou blijken  dat diezelfde Stroop enorm genuanceerd denkt/schrijft over taal en taalverandering. Zie bijvoorbeeld zijn inleidende essay in _Waar gaat het Nederlands naartoe?_.



Frank

* Ik gebruik 'populariserend' zelfs niet in de neutrale betekenis van het woord, maar in de meest positieve.


----------



## ThomasK

Voilà, het einde van de utiwisseling. Deze site is dus alleen voor strikt-wetenschappelijke feiten - of wat ervoor doorgaat (en we zwijgen over opvallend irrationeel taalgebruik in de repliek hierboven)... Hier heerst dus de waarheid en niks anders. ... Wat een forum, zeg...


----------



## HKK

Jammer dat je gekwetst bent, Thomas. Niemand probeert je uitwisseling te verhinderen. Ik denk dat zolang iedereen binnen de forumcode mag posten wat hij wil, er geen probleem is met het forum.


----------



## ThomasK

'Gekwetst' is een zwaar woord, hoor. Ik vind het gewoon irritant als er geen ruimte bestaat (lijkt te bestaan) om 'intuïties' af te toetsen. Niemand is trouwens verplicht om erop in te gaan. BTW: ik geloof nogal in serendipiteit, in de zin dat inzichten soms opwellen vanuit foute hypotheses, etc.


----------



## Frank06

ThomasK said:


> Voilà, het einde van de uitwisseling.


Ik zie geen enkele reden om "de uitwisseling" stop te zetten. Het is niet omdat ik niet volledig akkoord ga met wat jij post, dat deze _thread_ geaborteerd dient te worden.


> Deze site is dus alleen voor strikt-wetenschappelijke feiten - of wat ervoor doorgaat (en we zwijgen over opvallend irrationeel taalgebruik in de repliek hierboven)... Hier heerst dus de waarheid en niks anders. ... Wat een forum, zeg...


Klaarblijkelijk hebben wij een ander idee m.b.t. de betekenis van het woord "irrationeel", maar soit.

1. Mijn eerste reeks bezwaren gaat over het begin van deze discussie en tot hiertoe heb ik vooral gepleit voor meer nuance. En nee, dat spijt me niet. U hebt misschien een probleem met de waarheid, zoals u hierboven lijkt aan te geven, ik heb een probleem met een discussie die van in het begin de deur open lijkt te zetten voor een rondje gescheld. Zo'n forum wil u toch ook niet, wel? Vandaar dat ik pleit voor een discussie waar termen als, en ik citeer,  "lui", "slordig", "domme fout", "Verkavelingsvlaams" etc. achterwege gelaten worden. Vindt u dat onredelijk?

2. Het spijt me tenslotte ook niet echt dat ik er op gewezen heb dat een auteur als Stroop, met wie ik niet volledig akkoord ga, veel genuanceerder is  dan uw citaat uit dat interview laat uitschijnen. U vindt dat irrationeel (als ik u goed begrepen heb), ik vind dat eerlijk.



ThomasK said:


> Ik vind het gewoon irritant als er geen ruimte bestaat (lijkt te bestaan) om 'intuïties' af te toetsen.


1. Hoezo, geen ruimte voor "intuïties"? U hebt uw "intuïties" toch net gepost. En ze staan er nog steeds. U vraagt om intuïties "af te toetsen": wel, ik vraag u om uw eigen intuïties "af te toetsen". Wat is nu het probleem?

2. Als u hier de uitspraak lanceert "Nederlanders gebruiken vaker nieuwe woorden, nieuwe structuren", en u "onderbouwt" deze uitspraak met een nogal vage reden "Op basis van eigen observaties bij het luisteren naar radio en tv. Concreet: nieuwe uitdrukkingen, eventueel nieuwe structuren", mag ik dan echt niet vragen wat u hiermee juist bedoelt? 
Mag ik me dan ook niet luidop afvragen waarom u enerzijds schrijft "Een onderzoeker tv-programma's laten doorlichten? Tja, er kan een en ander uit blijken, en het is best rationeel, maar het blijft *selectief*" en anderzijds  "Op basis van *eigen observaties* bij het luisteren naar radio en tv". Klaarblijkelijk hebben wij ook een andere kijk op het begrip "selectief".

3. Ik ben geen taalkundige en ik heb geen kaas gegeten van taalkundig (veld)onderzoek, maar ik denk inderdaad dat dit soort problemen kan onderzocht worden aan de hand van uitgebreide corpora van gesproken/geschreven taal. Maar dan moet de taalkundige van dienst wel eerste bepalen wat ze wenst te onderzoeken (zie lager!).

4. U praat hier ook over "vernieuwender", "vaker" en andere comparatieven, zonder uit te diepen wat u nu precies aan het "compareren" bent. Er zijn hier minstens 3, waarschijnlijk 4 spelers in het veld (_*telkens met de nodige abstracties*_): 
1. Vlamingen, 
2. Nederlanders, 
3. norm of standaardtaal (hoe ideaal/idealistisch dan ook)
of 
3. een Belgisch-Nederlandse norm en
4. een Nederlandse norm. 

Maar daar heb ik nog niets over gehoord. M.a.w. wat bent u nu eigenlijk aan het vergelijken? En dan heb ik het nog niet over een tijdschaal (op welke termijn spreken we hier) en een meetinstrument (hoe meet u vernieuwing).  We hoeven hier echt geen methodologisch correct taalkundig experiment op te zetten dat zou uitmonden in een doctoraatsverhandeling, maar is een beetje meer precisie en iets minder wolligheid nu echt te veel gevraagd?

5. Er is geen enkele reden waarom wij akkoord met elkaar zouden moeten gaan. Er is evenmin een reden om te stoppen met "de uitwisseling". 
Ik ventileer hier mijn mening, u de uwe. Dat is op zich ook al een uitwisseling. En ja, ik heb zo het idee dat dit een van de bedoelingen van DF is.


----------



## ThomasK

_Geen probleem met nuances, en akkoord dat ik vaag bleef, maar ik hoop altijd dat iemand erop zal 'springen' en zal nuanceren, preciseren. Mij goed ook dat ik selectief ben: dat heb ik nooit ontkend, maar ik heb het ook niet geclaimd! _

_Zoals gezegd: ik hou wel wat van nattevingerwerk, ook al omdat ik geen tijd of ruimte heb om het allemaal heel concreet op te zoeken. Ik hoop altijd dat een forum die verdieping op gang zal laten komen, ook al zijn de uitgangspunten vaag ('wollig' vind ik hier tekenend, in de zin dat het lijkt te laten uitschijnen dat ik bepaalde bijzondere bedoelingen zou hebben). Ik hoop altijd dat ik gaandeweg tot meer precisering zal komen, door de dialoog. (En we kunnen echt wel tutoyeren...)_

Een van de belangrijkste thema's voor mij is hoe NL en VL staan tegenover standaardtaal. Natuurlijk, 'de' Nederlander/ Vlaming bestaat niet, maar zijn er dan geen tendenzen aan te geven? Mij lijkt dat veel Vlamingen de standaardtaal nog altijd niet 'omhelzen' maar wel heel geod beseffen dat die bestaat, en Nederlanders anderzijds minder denken vanuit het verschil, nogal uitgaan van een gelijkenis tussen hun omgangstaal en het AN. 

Voilà, tot zover een poging om 2 preciezer te omschrijven. Veel preciezer kan ik het momenteel niet. Ik hoop gewoon dat een aantal mensen wat reageren, eventueel verwijzingen bezorgen naar websites of teksten.


----------



## Knateltje

Deze 'discussie', die inmiddels uitgelopen is op een ruzie, was in het geheel niet mijn bedoeling van de opmerking die ik bij een ander onderwerp geplaatst heb. Het doel waarom ik mijn reactie plaatste, was om het gevoel van gelijkwaardigheid tussen Belgen en Nederlanders te vergroten. Alle kanten uit. Ergo, laten wij deze discussie afsluiten, want ze is totaal niet interessant. Tuurlijk is er verschil tussen Vlaams Nederlands en Nederlands Nederlands, maar dat is er ook tussen Rotterdams Nederlands, Haags Nederlands, Amsterdams Nederlands, Brabands Nederlands, Limburgs Nederlands und so weiter.


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, ik heb niet de bedoeling in te gaan tegen gelijkwaardigheid, integendeel. Mij gaat het integendeel om beter te proberen te begrijpen waarom mensen anders spreken. Natuurlijk zijn er ook die verschillen, maar ik denk ook dat iedereen erkent dat het Nederlands in Noord en Zuid flink verschilt en ze bij alle verschil toch een aantal gemeenschappelije kenmerken vertonen (N/Z). 

Nu, als ze 'totaal niet interessant' is, tja, spijtig dan. Ik zie nog wel, maar ik dring niet meer aan. In elk geval vind ik het waarom van die bijzondere taalzorg best wel een belangrijk thema. Maar ik leg het lot van deze 'draad' in de handen van andere forero's. Jammer wel, vind ik, maar tot daar aan toe.


----------



## Knateltje

Nou krijgen we helemaal wat. Ga, één, niet in de slachtofferrol zitten. En twee, zeg niet dat ik mij niet interesseer voor taal! Het is een prima onderwerp, de verschillen tussen deze twee 'dialecten' van het Nederlands, maar de uitvoering had beter gekund. Nu is het enkel ruzie trappen, omdat er geen discussie is feitelijk. Anders beginnen we het onderwerp opnieuw met bijvoorbeeld leuke verschillen tussen beide talen, en niet of overal dezelfde fouten worden gemaakt.


----------



## ThomasK

Mijn excuses als ik het tweede geïnsinueerd zou hebben! Heus nooit mijn bedoeling, ik wou alleen aangeven dat het onderwerp belangrijk was! 

Ik hou het voor gezien, maar ik hoop dat er nog eens een andere mogelijkheid komt om een van die thema's te behandelen, zonder complicaties.


----------



## ThomasK

Toevallig bots ik nog op deze link via Taallink: Joop Van der Horst over verandering van het Nederlands, en in het bijzonder over bepaalde specifieke ontwikkelingen die uitdagingen zullen stellen aan de taalbeschrijving, en over meer openheid voor taalverandering (en wat minder voor hoe het hoort)... Doet denken aan mijn punt inzake wisselende snelheid van taalverandering, al relativeert VdHorst de verschillen tussen Noord en Zuid. 

Hopelijk vinden jullie het artikel toch wel interessant.


----------

